# 180mm Stainless Western Handled Deba anyone?



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2013)

180mm Stainless Western Handled Deba (true single bevel knife... urasuki and all)







(also coming to the website soon)


----------



## markenki (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks interesting! But it's for the wrong hand.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 28, 2013)

That is neat.


----------



## Chefdog (Apr 28, 2013)

Suh-weeeet!!!!!
Don't be such a tease man. Give us something more!


----------

